# Checking Bootloader Version...



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

I just flashed the JB bootloader using ROM Manager, which pulled the bootloader off of Peter Alfonso's site. How can I check which version is actually running on my GNex? I booted into recovery using CWM and looked around, but didn't see any verification of version.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Turn phone off, then volume down + volume up + power

Edit: it will say what version you have at the bottom


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you. I thought so, but my phone wasn't booting into recovery for some reason.

Finally, I determined that I had downloaded PRIMELA03 from ROM Manager, and that PRIMELC03 for Toro is what I want.

Flashing PRIMELC03 now.

Thanks again!!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Yup, glad you got it figured out


----------

